# OBX in July



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

My family is heading for the Outer Banks of NC in July. We have been down there many times and I have done pretty good fishing the surf, but we have always gone in mid June in the past.

I'm looking for some tips for Summertime fishing from the beach or elsewhere. Usually when we go owe are told that it is too early for pompano. Is mid July a good time? How do you catch them?


----------



## mbw1924 (Feb 15, 2005)

i wa down there a few years ago the last week of july. i went on a charter to the gulf stream and loved it. i dont know if you have ever considered it but it was great. lots of dolphin (mahi-mahi) a 20+ lb tuna and almost a hookup on a marlin. pm me if you would like more info.

as for your question, i never seriously tried surf fishing so no help here.


----------



## obxdave (Apr 25, 2004)

have gone down one or both of the first two weeks in july for ten + years, it all depends on water temps. there will be blue fish(bait or lures), hopefully spanish mackeral(lures), pompano(fresh shrimp or sand fleas). if you can find some deep holes on the sound side and can throw a cast net to catch live finger mullet you should be able to find some flounder. other than that its typical bottom fish and maybe a puppy drum or stray sea trout lol.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

I think that you have a shot at about everything that time of year. I have found that the blues and spainish mackeral are always on the move so stay intouch with a good bait shop and they can keep you on fish.If you get a chance oakacroke island is a grest place to take kids and a good place to fish.


----------



## obxdave (Apr 25, 2004)

stump, when are you going down and where are you staying? i will be down on the fourth of july and the following week to fish whatever beach is still open


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

We're going down the 25th. We're staying in Avon.

I'm not up on the beach situation. Are they closing the beach to everything? I've never driven on the beach in the past.


----------



## obxdave (Apr 25, 2004)

alot of the beach has been closed to orv and pedestrian access due to birds and a lawsuit by the DOW(defenders of wildlife) ill send you a pm with a website so you can check some info


----------



## Docjr (Dec 7, 2006)

We're headed down next week. Usually charter inshore, but the gas $$$ are putting the breaks on that. Probably end up wading the sound, maybe rent a yak and poke around soundside.

You can find some good info on the beach closures at:

www.islandfreepress.com

Also might check:

www.reelbuzz.com 

for fishing reports. etc.

Last check, access was very limited to ORV's and pedestrians around Oregon Inlet ...


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm leaving tomorrow for the OBX. We've got a house rented for the week near Corolla.

I'll pass on any information I can about the fishing.


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

I am heading down tomorrow as well. We are staying in a house in Salvo. This is my 2nd year down there, did some surf casting last year nothing but little black tips. Also did an inshore charter (oregon inlet), won't do that again, we caught 12-13 small blues and 1 decent spanish mac. We pulled in a 10" blue and the 1st mate asked us if we wanted to keep it, we said no and the Captain seemed confused. I mean this fish was bait, not a keeper. Next time I do the charter I am going off-shore out of hatteras. 

Last year we pretty much fished directly around our beach access point from the house. I think this year I am going to walk the beach at low tide and try to scope out some channels/low points and try to hit those if I can find any. 

Like Fisharder said hit Okrakoke if you can. If you have kids they will love the ferry over there and Teach's (museum/gift shop for Blackbeard). It's pretty neat to see the history of the pirates that visited the area. The one bit of advise I will I give is hit it early in the week (Mon or Tues) and get to the ferry early. You will see a rather long wait at the ferry later in week around 11 - 12.


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Slaughtered the Blues off Naggs Head pier last night!

Most were 16-18" length. They fight like crazy!

You could catch them as fast as you can cast.

All were caught on 1oz Gotcha plugs. Red and white worked great.

Man, it's hot down here!


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

I am staying in buxton the 13 thru the 21 of July. Sounds like OBXDave and Stumpsitter are going to be there You think you might want to get together and do a charter off shore??? We could see if we could get a walk-on that would be cheaper about 130 to 150 a head. I would like to catch a few tuna and wahoo would not hurt my feelings a bit.. I am not taking my FWD this year so I most likely wont be getting out to lands end or the point I can walk to the hook and the jettys and beach I am staying on has always been good to me. If you want to try and get together on the beach one day that could work also that way one of you guys can ferry my rear out to the point. Where are you staying dave? Sounds like stumpsitter and I will be about five miles apart. I know that vacation time on the beach can be hard to manage so no hard feelings if you aren`t up to it.. But it could be a big time on the water and I would hate to post photos of monster fish without your faces in the background


----------



## obxdave (Apr 25, 2004)

lol that would be great but you are going to be there the week after me. I am going to get there on the 4th and am leaving the following sat. as of right now the whole point and inlet are closed  but a couple senators and a represenative are trying to get a bill signed to return the access to the way it was before the eco-nazis sued for the birds


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for the invite fishharder, but I'll be there the week _after_ you are. I'm hoping that i can get some tips from you two guys before I leave


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

obxdave,
I'll be there the Sunday after the 4th of July until the following Friday. I'll be staying in Nags Head, very close to the pier. I have never fished the Outer Banks but would be interested in learning the lures, techniques, locations, etc.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

I think that I will try to talk my wife and son into a charter but that big water makes them nervous.My son is eleven so as long as he doesn`t get sea sick he would enjoy himself. Sorry we could not hook up and good luck I hope the beach clousers dont hurt any of your plans. I will post photos if I catch anything worthy.


----------



## obxdave (Apr 25, 2004)

up in nags head the piers are usually a good bet, also there are a few bridges on the road to manteo that alot of people fish. i use alot of my gear from up here down there, med heavy or heavy rods 4000 series reels and 8-12 lb line will work for most all the bottom fishing stuff, also handle casting some not too heavy lures. there should be plenty of croaker and blues around to keep busy and maybe some speckled trout or sheepshead off the bridges. i think tw's is still the big tackle shop up around that way they should be able to get you sent in the right direction.


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks for the info obxdave. i'm leaving this afternoon for a canada fishing trip with my son. i'm hoping that i can get him on some nice fish. i'll post my results when i get back.


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey outer banks experts.. I am heading to duck the first week of september. I have not been to the OBX for 20 years... any advice will be much appriciated...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'm in Nags Head now. Slaughtered the blues last evening. Water was still relatively warm and clear. The west wind was kicking in though. FYI, for pier and surf on the Northern OBX, East wind (soft-mild) is good and anything west usually isn't (other than for bottom fish). Dad caught a 17" flounder off the Outer Banks Pier, and saw about a 6-7 foot shark cruising around where the cleaning station is. 3 Kings and a few cobia were caught last week with an east wind and clear/warm water.


----------



## obxdave (Apr 25, 2004)

don't know too much about duck other than you are too far north lol. mushi if you ever see cobia on a menu or in a seafood shop get it! it is very good eating fish, the kings are pretty good too


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

I have not fished in duck but I have freinds who stays there every year and he does well on the beach.I have seen a few bait shops up on hwy 12 on the way into duck.I do know they catch redfish and spanish and blues.I would get some frozen squid and bottom fish that should keep you busy. There is only one road in and out of the area and there are a lot of people who stay there so traffic is pretty tuff . The law realy won`t cut you much slack and the speed limit is 25mph a lot of the way so don`t get in any hurry.. They patrol it like a school zone.That may not help you catch any fish but it might help you save a buck or two for bait.


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys.. I was debating on towing the 17 footer down for the trip. Is it worth it?


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Just got back Sunday. All of the fishing I did-not much-was behind our house on the beach at Avon. Most of my time was spent baiting hooks and removing fish for the kids.

We did catch a lot of sea mullet, spot and croakers. We caught a few trout. The blues and spanish were biting, but I never got around to fishing for them.

I'm still yet to catch a pompano.


----------

